# mon ordi ne reconnaît pas mon clavier



## Secretely (2 Septembre 2013)

Depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus à utiliser mon clavier.
Bluetooth ne semble pas détecter mon clavier, j'ai beau taper le code plusieurs fois, mais rien ne fonctionne.
Que dois-je faire?
J'ai changé mes piles mais rien ne fonctionne

Comme je ne pourrai vous répondre, veuillez être spécifique dans la marche à suivre.

merci


----------



## Secretely (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2013)

Alors, vu la profusion de détails que tu donnes, faut pas t'étonner de ne pas avoir de réponse.

Je vais quand même te dire ce que je dis à mes clients : utilisez claviers/souris Bluetooth tant que vous voulez, mais ayez toujours au moins un ensemble* clavier/souris USB dans un tiroir, okazou.



(*) Mes clients ont en général plusieurs machines, mais ça vaut aussi si tu n'en a qu'une.


----------



## Secretely (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2013)

Secretely a dit:


>



Ce n'est pas avec des  que tu auras plus d'aide !

Le message de Pascal77 est pourtant très clair :



Donne nous des informations sur ta configuration : type de mac, quel OS etc...
Réfléchis à la nécessité de toujours avoir un ensemble clavier/souris filaire en réserve
Et si tu reviens avec des  on te baffe !


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2013)

Secretely a dit:


> Depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus à utiliser mon clavier.
> Bluetooth ne semble pas détecter mon clavier, j'ai beau taper le code plusieurs fois, mais rien ne fonctionne.
> Que dois-je faire?
> J'ai changé mes piles mais rien ne fonctionne
> ...



Le dialogue de sourd à commencé.  Relis les autres réponses, par signe on ne sait pas faire.


----------



## Secretely (3 Septembre 2013)

Bon je me suis finalement procuré un autre clavier suite à une discussion avec un technicien informatique.  

Les gens de ce forum ne semblent pas avoir compris mon premier message quand je leur disais que je ne pouvais répondre.  Le smiley c'était uniquement pour permettre à mon message d'avoir plus de visibilité car je ne pouvais écrire.  J'ai écrit mon message sur un autre ordi qui ne m'appartient pas.

Je me répète mais c'est fou ce que les gens ne sont pas très sympatiques sur ce forum.  Je parle en particulier de Pascal qui, à chaque occasion, se fait un plaisir de rabaisser les gens et les faire passer pour des cons.  Une chance que tous les français ne sont pas tous comme toi Pascal.  Je le sais car j'en côtoie des tonnes de français très sympatiques à chaque jour dans mon travail.

Je pense que finalement, je serais mieux servi en allant sur un forum anglophone.  Les anglophones aussi sont très sympatiques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2013)

Secretely a dit:


> Bon je me suis finalement procuré un autre clavier suite à une discussion avec un technicien informatique.
> 
> Les gens de ce forum ne semblent pas avoir compris mon premier message quand je leur disais que je ne pouvais répondre.  Le smiley c'était uniquement pour permettre à mon message d'avoir plus de visibilité car je ne pouvais écrire.  J'ai écrit mon message sur un autre ordi qui ne m'appartient pas.
> 
> ...



Donc, je résume : tu nous parle d'un problème de clavier sans donner aucune précision, on ne sais pas quel Mac, quel système ni même quel clavier, on n'a aucun détail sur ce qu'il se passe, et faut qu'on devine une solution à ton problème, sans quoi on n'est pas sympa ! 

Vois tu, ce qu'il y a d'énervant avec les gens comme toi, c'est qu'ils prennent les autres membres des forums où ils postent pour des employés de SAV payant, taillables et corvéables à merci, et qu'ensuite, ils trouvent qu'on les rabaisse et les fait passer pour des cons (sic) quand on leur fait remarquer que ça n'est pas le cas  Ben je vais te dire : si tu ne veux pas passer pour un con (toujours sic), arrête de le faire (le con), et quand tu demandes de l'aide, fais au moins l'effort de donner un maximum de détails sur le problème pour lequel tu souhaites qu'on t'aide à trouver une solution (pour ton premier post, visiblement, tu pouvais taper du texte) !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2013)

Si tu savais le nombre incalculable de gens que Pascal a déjà sorti de la merde sur ce forum !

Quant à aller sur un forum anglophone ... un  restera toujours un  et aura certainement le même résultat qu'ici !


----------



## DarkLord (7 Septembre 2013)

salut à tutti

j'ai un problème similaire avec le clavier sans fil de mon iMac

mais je vais pouvoir donner des détails, vu que j'ai aussi le clavier filaire en secours 

exposé du problème:
impossible d'accrocher la connexion Bluetooth entre le clavier sans fil (Apple) et mon iMac.
l'iMac semble détecter le clavier (ce dernier s'affiche furtivement dans les préférences Bluetooth comme étant connecté), mais 2 secondes après, hop, disparu. 
J'ai évidemment testé plusieurs jeux de piles gonflées à bloc
J'ai même fait un coup d'Onyx tout à l'heure, des fois que, on sait jamais, y avait peut-être un truc encrassé quelque part 
Marche pô, tapotage sur les touches sans effet, et la loupiote verte du clavier qui clignote semblant désespérement chercher à rétablir le contact avec le vaisseau-mère...

Petit résumé de ma config:
iMac 24'' de 2007 (premiers modèles alu, 2,4 GHz Core2 Duo),
Clavier sans fil Apple de la même époque
OS X Mountain Lion 10.8.4
et une souris Apple Magic Mouse qui marche bien en Bluetooth, merci pour elle

Si vous avez des idées ou besoin de plus d'infos pour avoir des idées... je reste à disposition...

merci


----------



## DarkLord (16 Septembre 2013)

Suite (et fin) de l'histoire...

J'ai apporté le clavier au SAV de 2 enseignes différentes qui ont chacun fait le même constat: pas moyen chez eux non plus d'établir une connexion stable entre un ordi et mon clavier sans fil --> clavier HS à remplacer... 

Donc nouveau clavier Apple wireless acheté dans la foulée... 

voilu voilu


----------

